# 96127 and diagnosis codes



## acohn1986 (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi,
We use 96127 brief emotional/behavioral assessment code often and an insurance carrier is asking that when we use this for depression to use the screening for depression ICD-10 code (Z code). My question is, what if the patient already has the diagnosis of depression. I don't feel that we would use the Z code for screening when this patient already has the diagnosis which would be an F code. Is it appropriate to use the F code with the Z code? There is no excludes notes but it doesn't feel right to me. Hoping someone has some insight in to this.

Thanks


----------



## Dfreddie (Feb 11, 2019)

I'd love to hear a response to this as well. We are having the same type of issue.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 11, 2019)

96127 is a screening/assessment tool to determine if the patient has clinical depression.  that is why the screening dx code is the expected code.  you do not use a screening code with a definitive dx code for the same problem.  if the patient has depression already diagnosed, the 96127 code is really not the correct code to use.


----------



## rebecca.teece@aapc.com (Oct 22, 2019)

This reply is well beyond the dates of these inquiries but here is a link I found this afternoon that may offer some assistance.  https://www.connectedmind.me/articles/2018/2/12/cpt-96127-billing-and-usage-guide


----------

